# Know any good free Barbie clothes patterns?



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Helping a friend supply Barbie clothes for 3 little girls & not having any luck getting online links that still work. Hoping for some contemporary stuff, elf things, not princess things. The flat jersey tops look ok until you put them on a doll, then the arms are frozen in the down position. 
Here's where I've gone - 
http://www.allcrafts.net/dolls.htm#barbiesewing - some ok things
create.thebirdflock.com - obvious circle skirt
crazyforbarbie.com - was a complete bust (pun not intended, but this is the crux of the problem - would like a fitted torso)
http://www.ccoriginals.com/freePatterns.asp - had one dorky pajama set

They need to be for the "big hip" Barbies. Can't believe I'm coming up so clueless. :blossom: Hoping not to re-invent the wheel...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I don't know of much free for Barbies.

Could you check patterns and see if the local Hancock's or Joann's is having a .99 or 1.99 pattern sale and pick one up then. 

I'm trying to think of the Barbie patterns I have, and they are older and for the original body Barbie.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

And don't forget Barbie furniture for them...LOL..I don't know how many couches I made for my girls out of Velveeta cheese boxes, old spools for chairs....BArbie skirts are easy to make...if worse comes to worse, maKE tops out of little socks....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.allcrafts.net/dolls.htm#freeprojects

There are some Barbie projects on this page
seems there are sewing patterns, knit and crochet patterns below the projects.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

I've made several of these and they are mega simple

http://www.missbcouture.com/

these are easy as well.

http://www.craftinessisnotoptional.com/search/label/BarbieÂ® clothes


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks, it's next to impossible to travel for sewing stuff like patterns and such so these are great tips. Finding the reduced-scale material to whip these little things up is more than half the challenge! Micro fiber cleaning cloths are working pretty well, who would have thought I'd regret not having lots of slinky polyester laying about...cheesey t-shirts to the rescue!


----------

